# Handfish



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Here are some interesting pix of some very unique fish

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/.../#new-handfish-species-pink_20881_600x450.jpg


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

That is crazy looking. Thanks for sharing


----------



## L!$A (Apr 21, 2010)

Whoa! Those look crazy!!!!!
Looks like some sort of alien  lol


----------



## Ursus sapien (Apr 21, 2010)

that was fun, thanks


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

what a creepy looking little fish...
thanks,


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Cooooooool


----------



## Theratboy_101 (Apr 27, 2010)

Such cool looking fish! I seen them on Daily Planet the other day!

I want the red one!!!


----------



## Chappy (Apr 21, 2010)

Theratboy_101 said:


> I want the red one!!!


Group buy?????


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

I want the red one too!!!! Awesome looking fishes


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

for a minute i thought you were referring to your biography....you know the article to the right......new oldest human species...but the fish is cool too....luv ya.....


----------



## vdub (Apr 22, 2010)

Embersmom said:


> Group buy?????


I second that, lol.


----------



## VinnyD (Apr 21, 2010)

whoa...reminds me of the mudskippers..or an animal stuck in evolution......between fish and amphibian...


----------

